# Nova extreme t5ho slr from dr.fosters



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has this light and happens to have a photo of the reflectors that are included in this fixture.
Also comments/reviews (pros/cons) on this light would also be appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

You have a link, I forget which one this is.


----------



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

You did not provide a link to the model. 

I considered ordering a 24" 48 watt t5HO Nova Extreme SLR from DrFosters, but was able to find the same model at Marine Depot for less.

The reflector is just one sheet of aluminum, that has been bent in in such a way so that each bulb is partly enclosed within a parabolic surface. It does not extended all the way to the end of the bulbs, but it does cover all the glass part of the bulbs. It has no fans and so is quite silent.

Hope this helps.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have the 24" model on my 15g. I really like the lighting with the mix of 10k and daylight. The only short coming of the light is that there is only one switch, so you can run the two bulbs independently, but for $50 or so it's a very good deal.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

oopps forgot all about this thread..

The model i was curious about was 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16770

I actually went ahead and ordered it from them. I got the 2x54 48" to replace my current 2x55 ahsupply on my 55g tank. 
Upon getting it, setting up the legs and turning it on over the tank, I was slightly disappointed. The light is slightly pinkish and is no where as bright as the ahsupply light i had (even with ahsupply holding 5500/6500K bulbs). 
Also the legs + the glass top didnt really help get all the light in the tank, so i went ahead and removed them. 
To the eye i would say the nova extreme light gives off about 25-35% less light than my old ahsupply kit (this is not measuring PAR or anything technical.. just to the eye)

Now lets see how my plants do under it


----------



## Tu13es (Jul 8, 2009)

Bk828 said:


> oopps forgot all about this thread..
> 
> The model i was curious about was
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16770
> ...


Hm, that's too bad. Do you have any pics? I'm considering ordering this light as well.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Replace the pink bulb for a geissmann daylight 6000 K or GE Starcoat 6500 k and it will brighten up your display and give you a big jump in PAR.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

tu13es: Ill try and take some photos after a water change. The water line is down 6" lol 

bosmahe1: I was thinking of doing that, just have to save up some hobby money  Have any links for sites that have those bulbs at good prices?


----------



## Tu13es (Jul 8, 2009)

Bk828 said:


> tu13es: Ill try and take some photos after a water change. The water line is down 6" lol
> 
> bosmahe1: I was thinking of doing that, just have to save up some hobby money  Have any links for sites that have those bulbs at good prices?


Please do! I'm ready to click Buy but a picture from someone who's actually using one would be nice.  I don't think I've seen this fixture in a real-world use yet.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

Alright did a water change and here are the photos. All lights were given about 10min to warm up. 
(Ignore the floaters on the left side and the mess in the tank)

*(Right click/View image to enlarge)*
1st photo is with the Nova extreme (without legs)









2nd photo is Nova extreme (with legs)









3rd photo is ahsupply (no legs)









Final thought
When I just got the nova kit I had it over my tank with the water line being below 6" or so (no time to do WC). The light was pink and dim. But after the water change I can say that the light the Nova gives is more natural and its spread through the tank more evenly. The ahsupply sure is bring but the look it gives isnt as natural as the nova bulbs.

I wish i had a PAR meter to see exactly which one is best on the tank.


----------



## Tu13es (Jul 8, 2009)

Bk828 said:


> Alright did a water change and here are the photos. All lights were given about 10min to warm up.
> (Ignore the floaters on the left side and the mess in the tank)
> 
> *(Right click/View image to enlarge)*
> ...


Wow, that does look great! Thanks for the pics. Definitely reassuring about that fixture and I definitely need legs for it.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

With nova the legs are already included. I got the strip for about $106 shipped from dr foster after a $5 off code you can find online.


----------



## mahchay (Jul 21, 2009)

This is the one I have...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12772

I think it is fantastic it does the job and quietly at that. I have only two issues with the light. One is the legs, every time you take down the light for a WC you have slide them in place again (no where near annoying enough to not get it though!). And the second issue is that it is a series circuit so if one bulb burns out it wont allow one more to turn on. providing only 2 bulbs to work until you replace it


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I agree with you BK. I changes my 2x65w coralife pc fixture for a 4x24w catalina t5ho fixture and it is just not as bright. My plants are not growing anywhere near as good and coloration is virtually non existant. And to think I paid $225 for that.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

Damn bsmith.. and it was a 2x65 coralife(reflector is decent)... Did you notice a lack of growth in stem plants or foreground?? 

Now i dont know whether i should keep my ahsupply and sell the nova. My Elatine triandra carpet is slightly melting, will give it a few more days...


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

It was everywhere. Forground, stems, coloration. Everything lacked.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

ehhh... You switched back to coralife?? or are still sticking with catalina?
Thing with me is i technically "sold" the ahsupply kit since i thought the nova would be GREAT (people rant about t5ho) but now am reconsidering on the sale.. 
Now its time to find those people who got the geissmann bulbs and see how much of a difference those made.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I just got my geisman bulbs... there just bulbs man, Actually one of them failed after like 4 days and now I have to send it back. 

I really am not wanting to bring you down but after speaking with the people at catalina they said that most reefers and they believe that pc bulbs are MORE powerful and penetrate deeper then t5's. They even offered to upgrade my ballast to 80w ones for no extra charge I was so dissatisfied (not their fault at all). I had just done TONS of research and thought that this was the end all of light fixtures only to be more and more dissapointed everyday as I watched the plants I spent so much time on waste away.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wish i got this info sooner. Was stupid of me to doubt ahsupply quality.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

It's ashame the T5HOs didn't work for you. I have a Nova Extreme 4x39 Watt SLR fixture and it works great for me. Since it is on a 46 Gallon Bow, which is a tad wider than a 55 gallon, I needed the 4 bulbs. Currently, I use 2 Geissmann Mid Day 6000K and 2 GE Starcoat 6500k bulbs. This bulb combination was done because the Geismanns were to yellow for my liking but, they grow plants very well. I did try using Current 10000K and 6500K bulbs but I saw a comparison on a reef site that showed the PAR ratings of currents versus Geismanns and Starcoats. The current bulbs didn't compare well at all. The amazing thing is the GE starcoats compared well and nobody seems to use them in planted aquariums. You seem them on Hydroponics sites and sometimes on Reef sites.

My HC planted just two weeks ago, is starting to fill in nicely. Being this tank is about 22inches tall, I don't think T5HO has any problem reaching the substrate.

Here is the link for where to buy the bulbs at a good price.

http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/ca...=2622&osCsid=b9bb42dca5f9881d7002c95022fa8b58

Oh one thing I don't like about the Extreme 4x39 watt, the fans were really noisy so I had to replace them with computer fans.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

How tall is your tank? I think that main problem im having is that my tank is 23" tall and the t5's just dont penetrate the water like the pc's do. 

I am currently buying a 130w fixture from a member on another site for what I sold my old one for so I dont feel too bad. You can bet your a** though I will be doing some hardcore comparing and documenting so hopefully no one else has this problem. Now I just need to get a par meter...


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I think it's about 22 inches, not including about 2 inches of substrate. I did take the class off of the top of the tank. I think that made a difference since the light doesn't have to penetrate the condensation. The fixture is on legs, makes it easy to work on without removing the light. The light is plugged into a GFCI outlet so I don't fry myself. Anyway, you have to figure in that additional height.


----------

